# Thyroid Cancer Walk?



## Jaimee

Seems like every cause has a walk... What about us? Does a thyroid cancer awareness walk exist? I mean I realize we might need to have it be like a mile... with a clearly defined naptime somewhere mid-point... but just a thought


----------



## lavender

I think we should organise a thyroid disease group nap and pampering awareness event!


----------



## Jaimee

That might be just the thing! lol. Lavender, I just noticed you are in Col, OH! I grew up in Springfield and spent the last 3 years in OH as an adult between Pataskala and Canal Winchester. We still have family up there in Springfield and Dayton area


----------



## lavender

Neat! There are so many people with thyroid issues in Ohio. I just found out one of my classmates was diagnosed hypothyroid yesterday. I wonder what is in our environment killing our thyroids????


----------



## Jaimee

I know what you mean! Two of my classmates from elementary school ended up with thyroid cancer as well! Makes you wonder...


----------



## lavender

It's amazing to me how many people start telling me about their thyroid issues once I started talking about mine. 2 classmates, 2 therapists, about a dozen friends.....


----------



## Andros

Jaimee said:


> Seems like every cause has a walk... What about us? Does a thyroid cancer awareness walk exist? I mean I realize we might need to have it be like a mile... with a clearly defined naptime somewhere mid-point... but just a thought


I like the "naptime" concept!! LOL!!!


----------



## dgrayson6

I found when I started research on thyroid cancer that there is not much awareness or attention given to it! Well, until now... in the news. I would definitely love a walk with a nap! and some carbo-loaded snacks!! hehe


----------

